# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Comment Hacker le cerveau fminin ? Le tutoriel complet

## f-k-z

*Comment Hacker le cerveau fminin ? Le tutoriel complet*

Voici une petite mthode pour russir  outrepasser les protections de l'OS le plus difficile  hacker: 

*1. Bien choisir sa cible:*

Il n'existe malheureusement pas de moteur de recherche ou de scanner pour passer en revue l'ensemble de la gente fminine, la meilleure mthode est donc de scanner manuellement les spcimens que l'on peut entrevoir dans notre entourage plus ou moins proche. 
La rue, les endroits branchs sont les lieux de prdilection des demoiselles, c'est dans ces endroits qu'elles vont changer leurs donnes et mettre  jour mutuellement leur Firmware. Nanmoins pour les plus cavernicoles rassurez vous les chats comme caramail peuvent aussi servir pour dbusquer le systme de vos rves. 

Dans tous les cas soyez tre raliste, notez les sur une chelle de 1  10, au dessus de 5  moins que vous ne soyez confirms laisser tomber. Dans le mme tat d'esprit mfiez vous de celles possdant un custom d'argent et d'or, elles sont souvent protges par de vils virus qui se chargeront de vous faire payer cher toutes tentatives. 

Une fois votre cible trouve il ne reste qu' passer  la charge. 

*2. Whois this:*

Whois est, comme chacun le sait, la base de l'intrusion car, cela va sans dire, il est totalement impossible de pntrer un systme dont on ne connait rien. Malheureusement cette commande n'a aucun quivalent dans le monde physique, sauf peut-tre les pages jaunes, mais dans le cas qui nous intresse le genre d'informations qu'elles pourront fournir ne va servir  rien. Il faut rcuprer les informations au niveau des personnes qui en possdent des intressantes, la plupart du temps il s'agira des copines de la cible, ou des personnes qui organisent la fameuse soire o vous vous trouvez. Attention, surtout n'affichez pas clairement vos intentions (on n’envoie pas un mail  un admin pour lui dire qu'on va attaquer son serveur), le plus simple est encore de social engeneerer les personnes auprs desquelles vous devez obtenir des informations, sachez que plus la personne est conne plus les informations seront simples  avoir, et cette tape n'tant que le dbut du dbut, ne perdez pas trop de temps, arrangez vous pour vous faire inviter par des cons. Une fois le maximum d'infos rcoltes vous allez pouvoir tablir le schma de filtrage de la cible 

Attention: pendant le recueil d'information faites marcher votre mmoire, on est trop vite repr si on prend des notes !!! 


*3. Scan des failles de scurit:*

Je suis au regret de vous dire qu'il n'existe,  l'heure actuelle, aucun scanner de failles de scurit pour femmes. Mais vous allez quand mme pouvoir vous en sortir, il suffit de respecter un temps d'observation, pour voir comment la cible ragit aux diverses tentatives de connexions qui lui arrivent. Attention quand mme  ne pas attendre trop longtemps, il ne faudrait pas qu'un autre vous prenne de court, alors soyez bref sur cette partie. 

TCP Sequence Prediction: Class=random positive increments 
Difficulty=7076 (Worthy challenge) 

A premire vu l'tablissement de la connexion n'est pas trop complique, un simple "Salut, a va ?" devrais suffire. 


*4. Le firewall fminin:*

mectables -t physique -A INPUT --physique -p --gros-et-moche -j DROP (ou -REJECT si elle est vraiment sadique) 
mectables -t physique -A INPUT --physique -p --beau-goss -j ACCEPT 
mectables -t compte_en_banque -A INPUT --fric -f --blind-de-thunes -j ACCEPT 

Comme vous pouvez le voir la gente fminine fonctionne exactement comme netfilter,  la diffrence prs qu'elle n'agit pas sur 3 tables et 5 hooks, les tables sont beaucoup plus nombreuses et dpendent de la cible, elle les cre  sa convenance. Pour ce qui est des hooks, bizarrement la gente fminine ne regarde que ce qui arrive (INPUT, PREROUTING et encore celle l elle est rare), il est donc facile de lui faire mettre des donnes sensibles grce  l'envoie de donnes corrompues. 

De plus, la plupart du temps, les rgles ne sont qu'une succession de ACCEPT et de DROP sur 3 catgories qui sont: premier de la classe, wouaich, et mtalleux (une 4e catgorie gothique est parfois ajoute), mais vous avec votre tte de n'importe quoi, et votre T-shirt "There's no place like ::1", vous tes un cas non rpertori, si la cible par dfaut est ACCEPT le tour est jou, sinon modifiez simplement l'entte de vos phrases, sans en oublier une seule, auquel cas vous seriez repr. 

*
5. L'tablissement de la connexion:*

Ce n'est pas compliqu, a marche comme le TCP, avec un handshake tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique: 

SYN: "Salut, a va?" 
ACK/SYN: "a va bien/ et toi?" 
ACK : "a va bien merci." 

Un handshake comme celui l est trs simple  passer, je ne dtaillerai pas plus longtemps, soyez imaginatif. 


*6. Obtention des droits root:*

L, a se complique, il va falloir plaire  la cible, et pour a il n'y a pas 36 mthodes (mais y en a pas qu'une non plus). Il va falloir se lancer dans du baratin injection. L, le jeu consiste  envoyer toutes les requtes possibles et imaginables, pour caresser la cible dans le sens du poil (ce n'est pas  a que je pense sales pervers!!!), 

exemple: 
Select * 
from Moi_mme 
where voiture.Moi_mme= "ferrari" 
compte_en_banque.Moi_mme > 100000€ 
abdo.Moi_mme= "tablettes de chocolats" // ne marche pas si on a un T-shirt moulant!! 
... etc ... 

Le principe est trs simple, mais il se peut que la cible soit mfiante, donc prudence... 

Ne lancez rien de trop gros, le mieux dans ce genre de situation est de crer une dpendance, pour a soyez imaginatif, vous verrez quand on y rflchie ce n'est pas trop compliqu. 

Ensuite quelques requtes pour la complimenter, l'important ici est la ractivit et l'anticipation, menez toujours la conversation pour tre sr d'emmener la cible o vous voulez (Social Engeneering). 

Attention: pote du dimanche soyez trs prudent, Baudelaire n'est plus vraiment  la mode, une citation de secret-story serait plus d'actualit, mais vous passeriez pour un con, donc pour tre sr, vitez de faire des rimes. 

Pour les accro au shellcodes, un buffer overflow adapt  la situation peu aussi aider, mais sera nettement mois efficace que sur une machine. Il s'agit en fait d'un alcool overflow (ATTENTION: en aucun cas il ne faut transformer sa cible en un cadavre imbib d'alcool pour pouvoir en abuser, a ce n'est pas cool), il faut simplement crer un climat de confiance, forcer la cible  baisser sa garde, et par la mme occasion en profiter pour boire un coup (a vous rendra plus imaginatif quant aux requtes qui vont suivre). 


*7. Utilisation d'une backdoor:* 

L c'est trs simple (en thorie), commencez par reprer le tlphone portable de la cible, ensuite faites diversion (oh regarde derrire toi, un caniche nain !), et hop ni vu ni connu prenez lui son portable. Attention:  ce moment la prise de risque est maximum, parce que mme si vous tes un roi des excuses bidons, si son portable vous sonne entre les mains, vous allez avoir du mal  vous justifier (mais statistiquement a craint rien). Une fois le portable en main, trouver une bonne excuse pour vous absenter (tout sauf les toilettes, a casse le mythe), et discrtement posez son portable l ou elle ne le verra pas, retournez la voir et lancez un petit:"C'est pas ton portable que j'entends sonner ?" A ce moment elle va vouloir vous le sortir pour vous faire voir que non, mais en vain. Proposez-lui alors de l'appeler pour qu'elle puisse retrouver son tlphone, et boumchaka, vous avez son numro. 

Attention: pensez  l'appel avant elle, sinon elle risque de demander  une de ses copines. 
Malheureusement, cette mthode, a perdu de son efficacit depuis l'invention du mode silencieux des portables. 


Voilavoila  ::mrgreen::

----------


## s4mk1ng

vite il faut que je testes.
Un peu bloqu  l'tape du firewall ::lol::

----------


## Sekigawa

Wahhhhh !! ::ccool:: 
J'aime bien le coup du telephone  la fin !
MDR  ::mouarf::

----------


## muad'dib

Aaaahhh caramail ... la belle poque mais c'est fini maintenant  ::cry::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Pas mal  ::ccool::

----------


## MaliciaR

Salut,

Pourrais-tu filer le lien de ta source? 
Merci  ::):

----------


## dragonfly

Je suis sur qu'il a rdig a tout seul  ::aie::

----------


## Auteur

> Salut,
> 
> Pourrais-tu filer le lien de ta source? 
> Merci


pourquoi ? tu veux hacker le cerveau d'un homme  ::mrgreen::  ?





 ::dehors::

----------


## MaliciaR

> pourquoi ? tu veux hacker le cerveau d'un homme  ?


Non. Mais il vaut mieux correctement sourcer les choses  :;):  Et surtout, je suis curieuse de voir d'o a vient.

----------


## f-k-z

Yepyep,

Alors pour te rpondre MaliciaR je n'ai malheureusement plus la source originale. C'est une adaptation d'une version anglaise qui date de quelques annes que j'ai retrouv sur un vieux disque dur.
Je vais voir si je retrouve sur le net la version originale "Hack girlbrain" pour mettre le lien.

voilavoila

F-k-z

----------


## MaliciaR

Cool, merci  ::):

----------


## nicolofontana12

Si cette theories pourra etre comme une verite, moi je l'aurai prise! mais la femme est plus compliqu que tout cela!
Meme avec un Back Trace !

----------

